# do you wear a collar, and why or why not?



## j'skar (Aug 9, 2012)

i am looking at a spiked collar (im a punk, so it will not look obvious that im a furry.) and i think it would look good on me, and i just like the idea of wearing a collar.

anyway, do u wear 1 and y or y not?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 9, 2012)

I wear mine on occasion at fur meets and cons.


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't wear a collar. I'm not an animal, nor do I wish to be treated as one. 
I personally don't see the appeal.


----------



## Schecter (Aug 9, 2012)

i have a little pet tag that i wear with a chain. thats the closest to a collar that i wear


----------



## Conker (Aug 9, 2012)

I have three that I've accumulated over the last three or four years. I don't actively wear them though. When I was in college, I'd wear em on very sparingly, but eventually I stopped after about a semester of it. Dunno why I bought more, but what's done is done.

I like them, but I can't really pull them off. I also think I'm a bit too old for that kind of shit now. 

That being said, if I ever find myself at a con of any sort (anime, comic, vg, furry, etc), I'd wear one there.


----------



## triage (Aug 9, 2012)

i don't wear one because i am not a pet or property


----------



## burakki (Aug 9, 2012)

It would be interesting if i had one, but chances are i wouldn't wear one, unless it was with a fursuit. I'd probably lose all respect from the people I know as well as being looked at as if i had serious mental issues.

I get the whole i want to express myself stuff or that it can be fun, but I also personally wouldn't feel comfortable wearing one around unless I was alone.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 9, 2012)

I have a leather collar with a large ring in the center, a spiked leather collar, and a rabbit fur collar.

I wear the spiked one more frequently than the others,
but it's not a "furry" thing to me so much as another kind of choker.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 9, 2012)

I wear a studded choker...if that counts. Only when I feel like it though (Or when my friends don't want me to be extra fabulous at the grocery store lol) It has nothing to do with furry culture though, just love chokers. I hate I misplaced my cloth one!


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 9, 2012)

i don't have one

kinda want one, don't know if i'd wear it around though

pet play is pretty much my biggest thing


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't empathise with the hipsterish punkiness of wearing a collar; I'm not a trendy or deliberately non conformist person. 

I can perhaps identify with the submissiveness but I have no interest in wearing a collar other than passing curiosity.


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 9, 2012)

I wouldn't wear a collar because I don't like things around my neck; the idea makes me uncomfortable.  Maybe I should add this to the phobia thread.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 9, 2012)

I used to wear a spiked dog collar sometimes. I don't anymore, 'cause my neck is too fat and it won't fit. XD


----------



## Elim Garak (Aug 9, 2012)

Only in the bedroom, retarded to walk around with it, would lose my job.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 9, 2012)

No I do not. It would look silly.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Aug 9, 2012)

I dont own one, but never really thought about it....


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 9, 2012)

I have two. A pink one (that's for me to know and you to find out. :3) and a black one (for casual wear and the like). As for why, I have 4 reasons:

1. I belong to somebody. <3
2. It gives off the slight inkling that I'm a Furry, without having to wear a Fursuit.
3. I've always been the submissive kind.
4. They look pretty damn awesome to me.


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 9, 2012)

I wear my leather collar to spite my dear mother. She thinks all furries are sickfucks and weirdophiles.


----------



## Percy (Aug 9, 2012)

No, because I'd look very weird and would probably creep people out.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 9, 2012)

I guess I could get away with wearing my collar in normal public without worrying about people fucking with me cuz of the way I look in the first place.   No one fucks with me no matter what I'm wearing.  That and I'm usually with a group of friends that don't give a fuck about me being a furry.


----------



## yubhom (Aug 10, 2012)

i wear a simple leather collar around my waist at almost all times in public


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 10, 2012)

yubhom said:


> i wear a simple leather collar around my waist at almost all times in public



You see, yubhom, that's what we professionals like to call a *BELT.*


----------



## yubhom (Aug 10, 2012)

you seem to have missed the point.
and as for wearing an actual collar, I don't. I find them uncomfortable.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 10, 2012)

yubhom said:


> you seem to have missed the point.
> and as for wearing an actual collar, I don't. I find them uncomfortable.



It's a tough economy, I understand completely... :V

Yeah, I've not seen one cloth collar that felt comfortable to the touch...I don't even make my dogs wear them unless its vet time.


----------



## badlands (Aug 10, 2012)

there is no way in hell i would be able to get away with wearing one.
 i do however wear army-style dog tags and I've seen a couple of people on FA that do ones with artwork of your character on them. i might get a pair of them


----------



## Jaxinc (Aug 10, 2012)

Elim Garak said:


> Only in the bedroom, retarded to walk around with it, would lose my job.



Uh that's why you don't wear it at work champ, well unless you work at Spencers or Hot Topic. When I worked at Spencers the dress code literally said "wear clothes".

I got one from the collar factory, double strap, blue on black, triple rings, locking buckle and lambskin lining. Normally wear it whenever I'm not at work, really need a new one just for events since it's quite worn now visibly.


----------



## Elim Garak (Aug 10, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> Uh that's why you don't wear it at work champ, well unless you work at Spencers or Hot Topic. When I worked at Spencers the dress code literally said "wear clothes".
> 
> I got one from the collar factory, double strap, blue on black, triple rings, locking buckle and lambskin lining. Normally wear it whenever I'm not at work, really need a new one just for events since it's quite worn now visibly.



Even if I wore em outside of work, it would damage my classy rep.


----------



## meh_is_all (Aug 10, 2012)

I wear one every to school because my fursona wears a collar and I think I look cute with it.


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 10, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> I wear one every to school because my fursona wears a collar and I think I look cute with it.



And you don't get weird looks?


----------



## Sax (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a thick leather/stainless steel collar, I would maybe wear it around other furry fans, maybe, but otherwise when I used to wear it, years ago, it was strictly a bdsm thing.


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 10, 2012)

Nope.avi. Personally i'd rather not strangle myself by accident. Plus they don't look very classy.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 10, 2012)

I tried on my dog's collar a few times in private.

It felt good.


----------



## sarcasticmoth (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't wear one, just because I feel uncomfortable with something around my neck other than a regular necklace. I've never liked chokers or anything like that.
Plus, I can't rock a collar.
I'm too.. idk. Girly? It doesn't go with the clothes I wear, I guess.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 10, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> And you don't get weird looks?



Who wouldn't? \(o_0)/


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 10, 2012)

sarcasticmoth said:


> I don't wear one, just because I feel uncomfortable with something around my neck other than a regular necklace.



That's the _only_ reason you wouldn't wear one?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 10, 2012)

You know I used to wear a collar all the time. Sometimes I wear it for furmeets though it's been a while. Course the only attention I got from it was "Positive" but you get away with more if you are a girl. That said it's not that strange for guys and girls to wear collars. It's not like there are not already multiple sub-cultures who do it.

EDIT: As for why I wore it well it just looked nice. I liked the way it looked on me so I wore it. Also it has a nice side effect of halting a lot of advances from people looking for a date/single ladys. To a lot of people a collar is like a ring and it means "taken". Now I'm not "taken" by any means but I'm also not interested in dating so it's one those unintended side effects that well..was nice. I stopped wearing it because...I don't know. I should start again.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't see a point in wearing a collar. Never worn one, and probably I won't in the future.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 10, 2012)

No, never would, i would wear a kick ass bandana or scarf though. I would want to be an animal, i dont see the appeal of a captive one.


----------



## Elim Garak (Aug 10, 2012)

Trpdwarf said:


> EDIT: As for why I wore it well it just looked nice. I liked the way it looked on me so I wore it. Also it has a nice side effect of halting a lot of advances from people looking for a date/single ladys. To a lot of people a collar is like a ring and it means "taken". Now I'm not "taken" by any means but I'm also not interested in dating so it's one those unintended side effects that well..was nice. I stopped wearing it because...I don't know. I should start again.


I didn't know that "normal" people asocciate it with taken.
I mean in the things I do, aka BDSM, it clearly shows someone is owned, or a master but normal people don't really know about these things


----------



## meh_is_all (Aug 10, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> And you don't get weird looks?



I just ignore them.


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 10, 2012)

Elim Garak said:


> I didn't know that "normal" people asocciate it with taken.
> I mean in the things I do, aka BDSM, it clearly shows someone is owned, or a master but normal people don't really know about these things



They say that "normal" people are just people you don't very well, and I stand by that.

In other words, there is a chance that they do know.


----------



## GnR (Aug 10, 2012)

Hell no...

I like to wear a dog tag (as in army dog tags) but I would never wear a collar. No offense to you and I'm not trying to make a sweeping generalization... but if I see someone wearing one I usually assume their a douchebag, unless it's obvious their a furry.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> They say that "normal" people are just people you don't very well, and I stand by that.
> 
> In other words, there is a chance that they do know.



A very small chance.



GnR said:


> Hell no...
> 
> I like to wear a dog tag (as in army dog tags) but I would never wear a  collar. No offense to you and I'm not trying to make a sweeping  generalization... but if I see someone wearing one I usually assume  their a douchebag, unless it's obvious their a furry.



Well it _is_ a sweeping generalisation.


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 10, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> A very small chance.



Somehow I think it's larger than one might think. Just a hunch, is all.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Somehow I think it's larger than one might think. Just a hunch, is all.



Hm I agree.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 10, 2012)

I wear a collar, but mostly because it doesn't look too much like a stereotypical dog collar.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5567146/
I've wanted a chain collar ever since I saw my uncle's black Labrador wear one. And I think it looks good on me.

I've thought about getting a tag for it... but that would make me look like a pet, and I'm not into the whole master-pet thing. I think I want to get a pendant for it. Probably an unicursal hexagram.


----------



## Aidy (Aug 10, 2012)

i'm a dog irl so i have to


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 10, 2012)

Aidy said:


> i'm a dog irl so i have to



Don't be so hard on yourself!!! Have you seen those ppl in the mugshot thread...? You can't be all that ugly, Ceaser. :twisted:


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 11, 2012)

I think I will get one after I get my tail and ears. <3


----------



## Mayonnaise (Aug 11, 2012)

I can't even stand things like neck ties, so uncomfortable for me.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 11, 2012)

Birds do not wear collars!


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 11, 2012)

No, I am not a pet nor am I an animal. Besides, they look silly.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Aug 11, 2012)

Collars are stupid and I don't respect them. Be normal hoomans peeoplz


----------



## badlands (Aug 11, 2012)

HAXX said:


> Collars are stupid and I don't respect them. Be normal hoomans peeoplz



who are these 'normal' people you speak of? i don't think Ive ever met one...


----------



## Elim Garak (Aug 11, 2012)

badlands said:


> who are these 'normal' people you speak of? i don't think Ive ever met one...


Normal is relative to what society is like where you live.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 11, 2012)

I used to wear a collar, like you, but then I chose to wear hemp instead. Collars have more appeal elsewhere.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 11, 2012)

I like how OP mentions a spiked collar (Aka, something pretty normal for a ton of music-influenced subcultures. Aka, this: http://www.tumblr.com/photo/1280/archofroses/19575290776/1/tumblr_m153j6yZlo1qza1oq), and everyone's still like "OMGZ I AM NOT A DOG. LOL. WTF. U R HYOOMAN."

I hate as much "trying too hard to integrate furry into my life" shit as the next person, but this association that leather collar = dog collar is silly.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Aug 11, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> I like how OP mentions a spiked collar (Aka, something pretty normal for a ton of music-influenced subcultures. Aka, this: http://www.tumblr.com/photo/1280/archofroses/19575290776/1/tumblr_m153j6yZlo1qza1oq), and everyone's still like "OMGZ I AM NOT A DOG. LOL. WTF. U R HYOOMAN."
> 
> I hate as much "trying too hard to integrate furry into my life" shit as the next person, but this association that leather collar = dog collar is silly.



When I think of a collar I don't necessarily think a human and a collar. This also isn't the music culture, this is the furry culture. People get butt hurt when they are told they look retarded wearing that and scream fursecution.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 11, 2012)

HAXX said:


> When I think of a collar I don't necessarily think a human and a collar. This also isn't the music culture, this is the furry culture. People get butt hurt when they are told they look retarded wearing that and scream fursecution.



Music culture was referenced in the first post, so by default music culture applies.

Everyone is welcome to their opinion of course, but the method in which people express it in this thread is painfully petty. Apparently we are not so grown-up as we would like to think, hm?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 11, 2012)

HAXX said:


> When I think of a collar I don't necessarily think a human and a collar. This also isn't the music culture, this is the furry culture. People get butt hurt when they are told they look retarded wearing that and scream fursecution.


Except that OP specifically mentioned "punk." 



j'skar said:


> i am looking at a spiked collar (*im a punk*, so it  will not look obvious that im a furry.)



By this mindset, the only reason I wear collars is to express my murry purry furriness, even though I was into the goth aesthetic long before knowing what furry even is.
I would understand if they said "I'm going to go to Petco to look for a collar" or "Does anyone know any spiked _dog_ collars I could fit?", but they didn't.
Spiked collars... spiked _*human*_ collars, are actually pretty normal.

Just because this is a furry forum, does not mean everything therein is related to furry. That rings true, here, in spades.


----------



## LemonJayde (Aug 11, 2012)

Well. I wear a very thin wire around my neck with beads on it that is almost like a choker.  I guess. Well. Yeah. To me.
One day I might get a very thin leather choker, because that is what my Fursona wears, but I wouldn't wear a nylon collar from PetsMart, those look insanely uncomfortable and scream "bozo" in your face with all of its furry glory.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 11, 2012)

Well I got mine from Petco and it has padding on the inside.  I've modified it with dragon claw spikes with a .308 round (decommissioned) hanging from the tag ring.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Aug 12, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> Music culture was referenced in the first post, so by default music culture applies.
> 
> Everyone is welcome to their opinion of course, but the method in which people express it in this thread is painfully petty. Apparently we are not so grown-up as we would like to think, hm?



No. Most users on this forum suffer a superiority complex and think they are more mature and knowledgeable then 90% of the populace. Too many try-hards.


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 12, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Well I got mine from Petco and it has padding on the inside.  I've modified it with dragon claw spikes with a .308 round (decommissioned) hanging from the tag ring.



Pic or no believe


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 12, 2012)

I wanna try wearing a collar sometimes, partially for the experince and partially cause i'm very subby.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 12, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> Pic or no believe


I'll snap a pic tomorrow it's to dark in my room right now.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 12, 2012)

I switched out the .308 with a .38 special


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 12, 2012)

The furry inside me wants me to get a pink collar with a bell and tags on it. ;A;


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 12, 2012)

that's a bamf collar.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 12, 2012)

Dude...

That's a fucking kickarse collar you're rockin' there.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks :3. I was gunna do the spikes all the around the back but I figured it would be uncomfortable if I were to lye down or lean back against something.


----------



## RustFang (Aug 14, 2012)

I used to wear one when I was in a "relationship" made me feel like I belonged to her I liked that. To me she was the only person I wanted to protect and serve ,but after she found no need to have me around I never wore it again.I still have it as a reminder to never be someones "thing" again.


----------



## ~Dante~ (Aug 14, 2012)

I wear mine on and off.
Why? Because it matches the clothes I wear it with.
Though I get my kicks watching people make faces at me when I do, knowing full well what they're thinking and since they ARE thinking that they're no better x3


----------



## Zarry (Aug 14, 2012)

I used to until a few months ago. Used to be what I was known for around high school, lol.

I think now it's only going to be used for cons or something.



~Dante~ said:


> Though I get my kicks watching people make faces at me when I do, knowing full well what they're thinking and since they ARE thinking that they're no better x3


Oh my god that was my favourite part about wearing mine.


----------



## zachery980 (Aug 14, 2012)

Aidy said:


> i'm a dog irl so i have to



Silly can smell your lies of sorrow. (takes Aidy for a walk)


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 14, 2012)

~Dante~ said:


> Though I get my kicks watching people make faces at me when I do, knowing full well what they're thinking and since they ARE thinking that they're no better x3



Hell, I even wear my pink one just to see people's faces! XD 

It's one the perks you get with collars. :3


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't own one, nor do I see appeal in it. It's fine of others like them, just not my thing.


----------



## Psynapse (Aug 14, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> I wear my leather collar to spite my dear mother. She thinks all furries are sickfucks and weirdophiles.


*brofist*don't care that I'm femaleAnyway, I had made one inspired by the webcomic Prydwen, after Mage Tristan's collar.Don't know why, it just calms me somewhat. I intend on buying one, maybe 'get my dog one' then use it when MY dear mother (who doesn't know yet) isn't looking (i.e put it on on the bus).Hey, that's a pretty good plan actually!


----------



## Namba (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm a human being. I see no reason to wear one.

...and if I were to buy into something like that, can you imagine how cumbersome a harness would be?? Not to mention stupid.


----------



## Cynicism (Aug 14, 2012)

I've never worn a collar, I did ask my ex to wear one once or twice though lol.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Naah, I would rather wear a necklace, its more comfortable


----------



## Kostvel (Aug 14, 2012)

Actually I do, but for a different reason than most I suppose. I'm a welder, and at work I find I often do welding overhead, which causes hot metal to drip down mostly on my neck. (I got a real nasty burn that way once.) I bought a cheapo regular black dog collar, and I wear it around my neck to hold my shirt cuffs around my neck. I usually leave it on when I go shopping and stuff after work becuaase I'm too lazy to change out of my coveralls, but I haven't had anybody mention it or anything before. A few people at my work commented on it, but generally saying that it was a good idea. Most of em use bulldog clips or safety pins or such instead.


----------



## Traven V (Aug 20, 2012)

Sometimes here's one:


----------



## Dokid (Aug 20, 2012)

I have one that I wear occasionally. I like how it looks and it doesn't break as easily as a necklace would....I'm terrible at keeping things nice and un broken. 

But I don't feel the need to wear it all the time. Just every once in a while or if I'm at a con or something.


----------



## YuroFox (Aug 23, 2012)

The idea of walking around with collar in a public place is kinda silly. Though at conventions and meetups sound find to me. :U


----------



## Metonymy (Aug 23, 2012)

I used to wear a cat's collar as a bracelet when I was 5 or so, but that was the last time I honestly can say I have worn a collar.


----------



## IronDog (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes. And I never remove it. It belonged to a dog of mine who died and I wanted to remember him... Just never got around to taking it off. Now I'm too used to it.


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Sep 1, 2012)

I have a blue one, i sometimes wear it in private but i would wear it to meets i guess. I feel more like a kittie when i wear it even though it is a dog collar!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a collar with black spikes on it. I wear it because it's not just the Furry subculture I fit into. No I don't wear to fell like an animal, I love my collar for fashion purposes.


----------



## WingDog (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a collar for my fursuit only. I don't however wear one outside of suit as I find it very uncomfortable.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Sep 2, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> I don't wear a collar. I'm not an animal, nor do I wish to be treated as one.
> I personally don't see the appeal.



My feelings exactly  could not have said it better myself.
Plus, I'm no-ones pet.


----------



## Volt-048 (Sep 2, 2012)

Im thinking about getting a solid metal engraved collar, rubber padding on the inside. Lockable.

I think it looks awesome, and Im more than alittle subby, so it would be awesome imho.


----------



## Ash (Sep 7, 2012)

Nope. Just not into that.


----------



## thobsidianvixen (Sep 8, 2012)

nope but i want one a mahogany one with a obsidian star charm on the front like i always draw on my fursona


----------



## DaniSkunk (Sep 8, 2012)

I used to wear one. It was something that I got as a gift from my ex when we first got together. I didn't wear it around much at first though. But we were together for 3 years, so for a lot of that time I did regularly wear it around.  However I don't wear it at all anymore now though, as you might expect, sue to it having too many memories and emotions attached to it from someone who I am no longer with. It was very nice and stylish though. It was made of a very soft and smooth leather, with some subtle but elegant looking stitching, soft on the inside for comfort, and three white studs on each side of it. It actually suited me pretty well and fit in with whatever else I was wearing. It didn't stand out to much, and still looked good. It actually made some outfits of mine look even better and more complete (no, I didn't dress in leather or studded clothes or anything, but it actually went well with a strapless red dress).  I'd get an occasional comment about it from a few people, but no one really cared. It was just something I wore.


----------



## Shoki (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't like things around my neck too tightly (this includes chokers, collars, and even turtle neck sweaters). 
I did get interested in wearing a collar when I was a teenager though. So, I bought a really large dog collar that I was able to keep loose enough to not cause me a lot of discomfort. I didn't wear it often though because it was still a little uncomfortable to me. 

Then one day I did wear it, one of my teachers disclosed to me how concerned she was about my mental health because I felt the need to wear an animal collar...So, I stopped wearing it completely.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Sep 8, 2012)

I need to get a new one, buuuut.

Got one, I wear it for BDSM reasons with the boyfriend. Also 'cause I find them cute and kind of hot. I would never, ever, EVER wear it out in public though.


----------



## InfectedGryphon (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a black leather collar with studs that I wear pretty often. 
I'm really used to wearing it and I find it kinda comfy. c':

Sure, I get weird looks often, but I really don't give a shit.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Sep 9, 2012)

i like to wear my collar a lot, or at least when im going out with friends and family isnt involved.

its light blue, with black soft leather on the inside <3

and I'm a pet fur as well and my mate seemed very approving of it~ (and the micro leash i got with it)


----------



## ExileFox (Sep 9, 2012)

I've tried a substitute for a "Collar of Esses" made out of 2x neocubes

It didn't feel uncomfortable or weird. It felt okay. But that's as far as I've gotten.
Although I would like to try a fur-lined collar, I'm not there yet.

Would probably not wear one in public anyway.
_I prefer being discrete and I'd probably not be discrete wearing one._


----------



## CoolSilver (Sep 9, 2012)

I have one spiked collar that I thought was cool few years back I wore. Now it barely fits and well not sure why I bothered. My one ex always took it from me to wear.


----------



## Gruenesleeves (Sep 9, 2012)

I have not, do not, and likely will not. It just doesn't at all appeal to me.


----------



## Fantasee (Sep 9, 2012)

I do not wear a collar. I own one, but I gave it to my boyfriend when we went our separate ways a few months back. We're still together though, just not as close, distance-wise, as we used to be.


----------



## CharlieX (Sep 9, 2012)

Nope I don't wear a collar, I've been curious about it, but wolves don't wear collars and I don't belong to anyone. I'm submissive and cute and cuddly, but I have no one to call my own! (Nor do I want one. :3)


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Sep 10, 2012)

I wear on depending on my outfit choice of the day, but not because I'm a "furry" but because of bonbon (aka bondage).


----------



## jorinda (Sep 10, 2012)

I have about 10 collars. But I only wear them when I meet other furries, or when I'm at home alone.
As a student, I used to wear them even to school - but nowadays I wouldn't want to wear it at work.


----------



## interstellar-rob (Sep 10, 2012)

yes!

I don't wear it to work out of professionalism; but I will wear it around my appartment or on the weekends when I am with family or furry friends.

I like to wear my collar because I picked it specifically to color-coordinate with a lot of my clothing so it looks good when I wear it. It's also symbolic for me, because like a collar which stands for ownership and having a "home", it symbolizes my affiliation with the furry fandom and the "home away from home" family that I've found within it. Because it's my own collar that only I put on myself, it also symbolizes ownership of myself and my actions and taking responsibility for who I am and what I do with my life and relationships.

I wear it proudly ^.^


----------



## GigaWolf (Sep 10, 2012)

I have one thats black italian leather with a metal dog tag on it it fits well


----------



## RedTheHusky (Sep 10, 2012)

I do not wear a collar because I am not an animal, I am a human and I am not a pet.  Though I've never wore one and if anything I would only wear one if it was a costume or something.

Though I don't dislike anyone that wears a collar, to one their own.


----------



## GigaWolf (Sep 10, 2012)

Meh I prefer to think as it being more one of a kind look plus it has a dog tag on it its just so .


----------



## lycan282 (Sep 10, 2012)

I do not wear collars because
 one: I hate things around my neck, like collars
two: not a pet xp
and really thats enough for me to avoid collars


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 10, 2012)

Last time I saw a coyote in a collar was on YouTube. *The Fishing Coyote*. She had a tracking collar, and she caught 3 trout in mere minutes.


----------



## Razorscab (Sep 21, 2012)

I have a spiked choker, a rhinestone studded choker, a modified fancy dog collar and my boyfriend just recently got me one from the Collar Factory for my birthday. For me it's more of a fashion statement than anything else since I have kind of a tough girl look to me sometimes. I used to wear the modified one to school for a little while before my mom found out that I was doing it and flipped shit on me. Long story short, it was modified because someone who was selling jewelry sold it to me saying it was a goth choker. Put it on, way too big. Put it on my dog, fit perfectly. She lied to me and sold me a fancy-looking dog collar. Better me who didn't mind too much than someone else who would've been highly disappointed.

I used to wear chokers and things in public quite a bit but lately I haven't been wearing the things I like because people around here are very judgemental. I'm hoping that when I get my new collar it will give me some confidence to wear my favorite things in public again since Collar Factory ones look very nice and are pretty high quality.


----------



## Conker (Sep 21, 2012)

One thing I'll say: guys should be wary about wearing dog collar styled collars as the adam's apple kind of conflicts with all the hardware that goes out front. Every dog collar styled collar I've tried on and worn was uncomfortable as all hell. 

Sucks because a black one would look kinda sexy :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 21, 2012)

Your saying that as if all guys have Adams apples and no girls do.  Seems kinda silly.


----------



## Conker (Sep 21, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Your saying that as if all guys have Adams apples and no girls do.  Seems kinda silly.


Well I sure as fuck have one, and I've never seen a girl with one. 

The Adam's Apple isn't something I ever really think about. Are there guys without them and girls with them? Fuck, what's the function of one anyways?


----------



## moonlightserenity (Sep 22, 2012)

I used to wear one around my neck as I'm an owned fur. But it was too much of an upkeep and broke every single time I wore it, so now I no longer have one around my neck.

And please - if I'm correct we have people of all ages on here - do you think it's wise to mention BDSM and things that go with it?


----------



## Conker (Sep 22, 2012)

moonlightserenity said:


> I used to wear one around my neck as I'm an owned fur. But it was too much of an upkeep and broke every single time I wore it, so now I no longer have one around my neck.
> 
> And please - if I'm correct we have people of all ages on here - do you think it's wise to mention BDSM and things that go with it?


Fuck the kids; they shouldn't be here anyways. 

GO OUTSIDE CHILDREN, US GROWNUPS ARE TALKING ABOUT DEVIANT SEXUAL HABITS!

Also collars =/= BDSM, though it's not surprising that that's the first connection people make. Sometimes furries and weaboos wear them because internet subcultures.


----------



## moonlightserenity (Sep 22, 2012)

Conker said:


> Also collars =/= BDSM, though it's not surprising that that's the first connection people make. Sometimes furries and weaboos wear them because internet subcultures.



I was not saying that collars = BDSM, I was asking people why they thought it was okay to constantly make the connection and why they talk about so openly in a site that isn't primarily aimed at adults.

And before you go off at me for that - I think it's okay if the filters are on sites but not in areas with no filters.


----------



## Conker (Sep 22, 2012)

moonlightserenity said:


> I was not saying that collars = BDSM, I was asking people why they thought it was okay to constantly make the connection and why they talk about so openly in a site that isn't primarily aimed at adults.
> 
> And before you go off at me for that - I think it's okay if the filters are on sites but not in areas with no filters.


If it's not against the site rules, and discussing BDSM isn't as long as we don't get too graphic, then I'm not going to filter myself. I don't give a fuck if some kid stumbles upon this and reads it, though this thread in itself hasn't been very graphic or TMI or anything like that.


----------



## cobalt-blue (Sep 22, 2012)

Speaking of collars, this may be of interest. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8881049/


----------



## Foxfur31 (Sep 22, 2012)

i dont wear one because they look better on the waist


----------



## Conker (Sep 22, 2012)

cobalt-blue said:


> Speaking of collars, this may be of interest. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8881049/


No account so I can't view :[


----------



## Magick (Sep 24, 2012)

I do from time to time for fun, but it's not a major thing for me. I do have a nice tag for it though :3


----------



## vasiliypup (Oct 24, 2012)

i wear one sometimes but not because i want to be someone's pet but just as an acsessory


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 24, 2012)

i dont think i would if i did it would be as a laugh with friends......


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 24, 2012)

I break down laughing when I see someone walk around in public with a collar. Unless done at a convention (if even) it looks awkwardly hilarious on most people.


----------



## Joey (Oct 24, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> I break down laughing when I see someone walk around in public with a collar. Unless done at a convention (if even) it looks awkwardly hilarious on most people.



Yeah, pretty much this.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Oct 24, 2012)

I can kinda see the appeal of a collar for RP or as an accessory to a fursuit, but it's not my style.


----------



## Lantern (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't remember if I've posted here or not, but the answer is no  I'm not a pet, therefore I wouldn't wear a collar. Not to mention it wouldn't look right on me ;D


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 25, 2012)

POSERS!


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Oct 26, 2012)

No, why? Because my character doesn't wear one. (Also it looks kinda uncomfortable.)


----------



## Tykoe (Oct 26, 2012)

The first time I put on a collar it was because I was mourning the loss of my puppy who had been hit by a car. The incident had actually happen about a year and a half prior to my wearing it. It just happened that one day I was going through some things and I found it and the emotion it stirred in me led to me putting it on and after that it sort of became a comfort object. When it got to the point that I could no longer adjust it I bought a new one that had a big bell on it. That collar got to be a part of my emo phase of middle school. I actually have stopped wearing collars since then. The exception to that being I was at Walmart once a few months ago and saw one that was black and lime green and i bought it on a whim. When I put it on I found I still like to wear them and can actually pull it off without looking too childish but I still rarely ever wear it.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 26, 2012)

DeathCoDread (Mike) said:


> i dont think i would if i did it would be as a laugh with friends......


 well with this meeting up thing i want to do i guess wearing a collar wouldnt hurt.... it jsut reminds me of those weird porn pics of getting whipped etc... (shudders)


----------



## badlands (Oct 26, 2012)

firstly i don't wear a collar. 

and on the on the subject of the collar equating to fetish in the eyes of the general public, i wear a paracord bracelet on my wrist (this) and 4 times now ive had people mistake it for a bondage accessory. paracord bracelets are far more mainstream then 'furry' so imagine what Joe Blogs is going to think of when they see you walk past wearing a dog collar.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 26, 2012)

I love Paracord stuffs.


----------



## Sweet Pea the Malamute (Oct 26, 2012)

Every once in a while, maybe to a meet so as to be more easily 'identified', but not in general.

Unless it is puppy-play time with my mate, and I have my pup-gear on. Then the collar is a must! Along with a leash, bith from Pet-Co with cute 'lil bone designs on them. 

Sometimes I wear it bed, and it seems to make me feel more calm. I have a lot of trouble sleeping, so it helps me meditate, in a way, that I am merely a mammal, not so unlike so many others, and I picture what being a dog would be like, and in these contemplations, my anxieties about money, finding meaningful work, death and all that fade away, and I wake up more refreshed.


----------



## Conker (Oct 26, 2012)

badlands said:


> firstly i don't wear a collar.
> 
> and on the on the subject of the collar equating to fetish in the eyes of the general public, i wear a paracord bracelet on my wrist (this) and 4 times now ive had people mistake it for a bondage accessory. paracord bracelets are far more mainstream then 'furry' so imagine what Joe Blogs is going to think of when they see you walk past wearing a dog collar.


It's a people collar D: 

Aren't those paracord thingies actually useful in that you could unwind it and have a rope for emergencies? I've seen stuff like that, though I'm not sure if that's what they are called or the brand.


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 26, 2012)

I'd wear a collar but only if I could wear my gas mask made of animal bones with it.  Otherwise I'd just look silly.


----------



## badlands (Oct 27, 2012)

Conker said:


> Aren't those paracord thingies actually useful in that you could unwind it and have a rope for emergencies? I've seen stuff like that, though I'm not sure if that's what they are called or the brand.



Yeah this one of mine has 12ft of 550 cord on it. Each cord can be split into 10 smaller strands if need be.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 27, 2012)

ok i got one and love it now to hang myself............ :V


----------



## Amethyst Mare (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't wear one because I hate having anything around my neck (anything higher than the collar bone is a no-no for me); it makes me feel like I'm going to choke. I do admire collars though as a fashion statement AND as a more specific BDSM feature for those that partake.


----------



## Kixu (Oct 31, 2012)

I where a collar because I think it's cute, and it kind of reenforces my identity.  I also have a My Little Pony charm on it.


----------



## Lunar (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't wear a collar, per se.  I usually wear a cow bell with my fursuit.  But only with my fursuit; otherwise everyone's like, "Dude.  Shut the fuck up, that thing is loud."

Or they make that "needs more cowbell" joke and maybe 7% of them have seen the skit.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Oct 31, 2012)

When my dog died when I was eight or nine (HE WAS MY BEST FRIEND FOREVER OKAY) I wore his collar in a lugubrious show of mourning for like, a day, and then I remember taking it off like, "People are going to think this is stupid." Because I was RIGHT.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 31, 2012)

Lunar said:


> I don't wear a collar, per se.  I usually wear a cow bell with my fursuit.  But only with my fursuit; otherwise everyone's like, "Dude.  Shut the fuck up, that thing is loud."
> 
> Or they make that "needs more cowbell" joke and maybe 7% of them have seen the skit.


 
Thats because they don't have a fever.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 31, 2012)

i have kindof started wearing one and its not uncomfortable and noone really notices it


----------



## Lewi (Oct 31, 2012)

I make other people wear collars.

Electric collars.

Fatally electric collars.


In space.


----------



## Luckiione (Oct 31, 2012)

I've seen light up ones at a con, and I honestly contemplated it for a second or two, but I backed out of it, mainly because I kind of see collars as a 'restraint' and I'm just too freaking free spirited to be restrained in any sense of the word, even if it's cute and glowy.


----------



## KobuMutt (Nov 2, 2012)

I have a nice one I made from CollarFactory.  Plain, black.  It's comfortable.  I wear it cause it makes me feel happy, that's about it.  If you want to wear a collar, go for it.  

I don't wear mine publicly, but when I'm with myself or close friends, I'll wear it sometimes.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 2, 2012)

I wear mine to church.
You know, for jesus.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 2, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I wear mine to church.
> You know, for jesus.



That made me giggle


----------



## Kixu (Nov 2, 2012)

DeathCoDread (Mike) said:


> i have kindof started wearing one and its not uncomfortable and noone really notices it



This pretty much matches my experiences.


----------



## Tignatious (Nov 2, 2012)

I used to wear cloth dog collars all through middle school, then in high school it was pleather rhinestones (christmas present from a friend freshman year), but then I started only wearing mine around cons and fetish events, and of course, the goth club.

I wear mine largely for fashion, occasionally for function. They made me stand out in school, but now I think of them more like cute accessories, often times I wear the cloth collars as a bracelet.

None of my fursonas wear collars. They're not pets. The only character that I have that would wear one would do so as a fashion statement. Now my boyfriend's fursona does wear a collar, but that's because it helps keep the head of his suit attached to him. Accidental deheading is never fun, so the collar keeps the mask in place.

I don't see collars as a furry thing. Unless someone is wearing ears and or a tail along with the collar, I never assume that they're a furry. It would be like assuming anyone running around with goggles is into steampunk. Maybe they just like goggles.

-shrug- To each their own. And damn I type too much.


----------



## Conker (Nov 2, 2012)

Tignatious said:


> I don't see collars as a furry thing. Unless someone is wearing ears and or a tail along with the collar, I never assume that they're a furry. It would be like assuming anyone running around with goggles is into steampunk. Maybe they just like goggles.
> 
> -shrug- To each their own. And damn I type too much.


Aye. And such a person could just be heavily into anime and not a furry there.

I got the idea of wearing a collar from the furry fandom, but yeah, they aren't exclusive to it in the least.


----------



## Delta Fox (Nov 4, 2012)

I've never worn one, don't really know how I would feel about wearing one, I guess I'd have to try it.


----------



## Conker (Nov 4, 2012)

Alerio Corvinus said:


> I've never worn one, don't really know how I would feel about wearing one, I guess I'd have to try it.


I picked up a decent leather dog collar from Target for all of six bucks. It's not something I"d wear outside of the house (save maybe a convention), but it's not a bad collar. The leather is pretty soft and it fits how I want it to.

If you're wanting to try, there's a good place to start.


----------



## Kixu (Nov 4, 2012)

Conker said:


> I picked up a decent leather dog collar from Target for all of six bucks. It's not something I"d wear outside of the house (save maybe a convention), but it's not a bad collar.



Try wearing it outside the house.  You'll be surprised how few people will notice, let alone care.


----------



## Conker (Nov 4, 2012)

Kixu said:


> Try wearing it outside the house.  You'll be surprised how few people will notice, let alone care.


I honestly feel like I'm too old for something like that now, even if that were the case.


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 4, 2012)

why are you trying to hide that your a furry cause your a "punk". 

 
 Punk: 
 
 Originally, jail lingo for a subservient,  cuckolded  inmate indebted to another for protection and in return  obliged to perform favors both of a sexual nature and otherwise. 
 The term came to refer to the music and culture described above as  young musicians and people in the late 70's and early eighties felt  alienated by the incorporation of formerly anti-estaplishment hippie  culture.
"Listen fish I didn't make sure Big  Mink didn't shiv ya at mess for nothing. So now you better put on these  pantyhose and get yo knees dirty right quick cuz you MY punk now,  Betty..."
 


----------



## Thornbrier (Nov 6, 2012)

Until recently I viewed collars as a sign of domesticated animals submitting to humans and was highly critical of those who wore them. Now, I wear one of my two collars almost all the time. I am not submissive, I wear it like a Catholic Father wears his collar, as a religious symbol. While I don't believe in anything supernatural like souls I do believe that deep down, I am a Chakat, and for that belief I am Therian, and the single most common symbol in Therianism is the collar (not saying all Therians wear them, or that non therians don't).

I often wear a black and white keychain tail on my collar where the leash would normally go. To me this symbolizes attaching my body to my fursona.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 6, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't empathise with the hipsterish punkiness of wearing a collar; I'm not a trendy or deliberately non conformist person.
> 
> I can perhaps identify with the submissiveness but I have no interest in wearing a collar other than passing curiosity.


 me either. I just want to buy a tail and erect ears.


----------



## Conker (Nov 6, 2012)

Thornbrier said:


> Until recently I viewed collars as a sign of domesticated animals submitting to humans and was highly critical of those who wore them. Now, I wear one of my two collars almost all the time. I am not submissive, I wear it like a Catholic Father wears his collar, as a religious symbol. While I don't believe in anything supernatural like souls I do believe that deep down, I am a Chakat, and for that belief I am Therian, and the single most common symbol in Therianism is the collar (not saying all Therians wear them, or that non therians don't).
> 
> I often wear a black and white keychain tail on my collar where the leash would normally go. To me this symbolizes attaching my body to my fursona.


The buggering fuck is a Chakat? I think my cat makes that noise before he vomits.


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 6, 2012)

I would at meets and stuff


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 6, 2012)

Ryuu said:


> I would at meets and stuff


 I probably would.


----------



## Avelore (Nov 7, 2012)

j'skar said:


> i am looking at a spiked collar (im a punk, so it will not look obvious that im a furry.) and i think it would look good on me, and i just like the idea of wearing a collar.
> 
> anyway, do u wear 1 and y or y not?



I have a collar that my Master gave to me a few years ago. I only wear it around him since it's a fraction too kinky for it to be worn in public (It's black leather with a jingling loopdee, and with pink fur lining on the inside of the collar).

For me, wearing a collar when in public - as I've done it before, using New Years as an excuse - feels good because of who I'm wearing it for.

Hope this helps!


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 7, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I wear mine to church.
> You know, for jesus.


 I don't think I got that joke or if it was a joke LOL. Sounds hilarious though


----------



## KobuMutt (Nov 7, 2012)

I only wear collars in public when I'm drunk.

Otherwise, yeah that's weird for me.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 7, 2012)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I don't think I got that joke or if it was a joke LOL. Sounds hilarious though


Yes it was a sarcastic joke :3
Id burst into flames if I ever stepped into a church


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Yes it was a sarcastic joke :3
> Id burst into flames if I ever stepped into a church



If I stepped into church, the church would burst into flames.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 7, 2012)

Ohh. Yeah. I should have said that one, it would be more pleasing.


----------



## Conker (Nov 7, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Yes it was a sarcastic joke :3
> Id burst into flames if I ever stepped into a church


The funny thing about that sarcastic joke is that it implies a higher power exists to cause you to burst into flames :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 7, 2012)

Heheheh.


----------



## Lomberdia (Nov 7, 2012)

I expected a lot more bdsm comments XD oh well...

as for me: i used to only wear it when i was with a friend and i stopped wearing a collar in public because i had people come up to my friends and comment how lovely her 'slave' was. it happened enough times that i said screw this, im not some sub who needs people to control me to be happy! i still have the collar for when i do start wearing it in public....or something to give to my pet oneday... >. >


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 7, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Heheheh.


 If you walk into church, ask them "If god created the sun on the fourth day, how had four days passed? XD


----------



## Saiko (Nov 11, 2012)

I want to wear one, but I don't know "how to wear them." I'm pretty sure I could, and I've been told so; but I don't quite know what would make it work. :x


----------



## Lemons and Peaches (Nov 11, 2012)

i have 2 collars, but i only wear them with a leash if you know what i mean..


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 11, 2012)

Lemons and Peaches said:


> i have 2 collars, but i only wear them with a leash if you know what i mean..



You pretend to be a dog in public?


----------



## Aldino (Nov 11, 2012)

No, because I'm not obsessed with being an animal. And I have a slight issue with constrictive objects such as collars, vambraces and necklaces.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 11, 2012)

Gibby said:


> You pretend to be a dog in public?





			
				Above Poster's Location said:
			
		

> My master's house



:roll:

Also, no I don't wear a collar in public unless I am going to Folsom and want to blend in.

I don't mind them and they can look okay (furries usually fuck it up) but I'm not a pet and they aren't really comfortable...


----------



## Berlik (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a leather collar that I've worn out a number of times. My boyfriend and I were looking for just the right leash, and we found it last weekend. Chain with a leather pull. I haven't had the chance yet, but I can't wait for him to take me to the bar and lead me with it. I want to be in character and take commands, and I trust him completely (been together 15yrs so I better). I don't know what I'm going to get out of the experience, but I am dying to try it and find out!


----------



## Ricky (Nov 12, 2012)

Berlik said:


> I have a leather collar that I've worn out a number of times. My boyfriend and I were looking for just the right leash, and we found it last weekend.



Just go to the hardware store and make one =P

I like this one because it could double-up as a pretty good weapon:


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 12, 2012)

That is a cool one!


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Nov 12, 2012)

I do not wear a collar, but if I did, I'd wear this kind. It's a simple, no-frills synthetic-woven collar with a belt-type buckle, but it's the type of collar that our dog, Stayne (named so because he was all-white with a light-brown spot on his back, and my dad thought that 'Spot' would be too obvious, so he named him 'Stayne' ["stain"]) wore until the day he died. Stayne... he was the type of dog that, for the rest of your life, you judge other dogs by him. He was a beloved member of the family, kept our house safe (never had a need for a gun or home security system while he was alive), would cuddle up beside you in bed, and would survive a fall off the Promised Land Lake dam with nary a scratch. He was... the best dog that anyone could ever have, and if I ever wore a collar, I would wear that type in his honor.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Nov 12, 2012)

I personally don`t think there is anything wrong with wearing collars...... although on the other paw (hand) it sounds pretty kinky! 0_o


----------



## Berlik (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I wanted to post a pic of mine, but even though it's a jpeg, it says it's the wrong file type. Probably too big (900kb). and I don't know how to resize it...


----------



## Conker (Nov 13, 2012)

Berlik said:


> Well I wanted to post a pic of mine, but even though it's a jpeg, it says it's the wrong file type. Probably too big (900kb). and I don't know how to resize it...


Create a photobucket account > upload there > post url here

To resize it, open it in paint, select the entire picture, right click, go to "resize deskew" or something like that, and then shrink it by 50%


----------



## Berlik (Nov 13, 2012)

Here we go! I never think of my photobucket for some reason!

http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z267/pinballwzd/1113121637.jpg

Thanks Conker!


----------



## wolfstyle (Nov 28, 2012)

i considered wearing a collar when i joined the fandom,but then i realised collars seem very submissive to me 
and im many thing but im not that! lol and as a wolf i would never consider it now,every time i see a fur in a collar i want to take them for a walk:3


----------



## Earth Rio (Nov 28, 2012)

I wear a red collar originally intended for my fursuit. I wore it out once, and now I don't feel comfortable going outside without my collar. Even so, it's quite comfortable and awesome.


----------



## ExileFox (Feb 9, 2013)

Just out of curiosity:
Towards those of you who has collars, does any of you got a badge or tag attached to them?
And if you do, does it carry name, message or something?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 9, 2013)

My collar has a rubber turntable keychain attached to it.  That or a 50 cal bmg dummy round.


----------



## Riho (Feb 10, 2013)

No, I don't wear a damn collar.
NUMBER ONE: This is already a weird fetish, why push it farther?

NUMBER TWO: I'm a goddamned hyena. Hyenas are supposed to be FREE!!
FREE I TELL YOU!
HAHAHAHAH
*runs off cackling insanely*


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Feb 10, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> ....
> Yeah, I've not seen one cloth collar that felt comfortable to the  touch...I don't even make my dogs wear them unless its vet time.



My dogs have always seemed to like their collars. No dog likes them at first, but after a while they get used to the feel of it. Even my Labrador I currently have used to run away from me when I removed her collar for baths, and wouldn't let me put it back on. Now when I take it off of her, she immediately looks at it and follows me until I've put it back on her neck. My previous dog did that as well, and would come running whenever she heard her collar jingling. 
I'm not saying you should make your dogs wear collars, just that after a while dogs seem to get used to it and even feel odd without it.



Conker said:


> ....
> The Adam's Apple isn't something I ever really think about. Are there  guys without them and girls with them? Fuck, what's the function of one  anyways?


I'm pretty sure it's a piece of cartilage, which is part of our voicebox/larynx. I learned that in Voice class, didn't think I'd have to recall that info ever again. XD



badlands said:


> firstly i don't wear a collar.
> 
> and on the on the subject of the collar equating to fetish in the eyes  of the general public, i wear a paracord bracelet on my wrist (this)  and 4 times now ive had people mistake it for a bondage accessory.  paracord bracelets are far more mainstream then 'furry' so imagine what  Joe Blogs is going to think of when they see you walk past wearing a dog  collar.



Really? I would think it's more of a military-type accessory at best.


I, personally, don't care for collars. I like to wear things around my neck, like scarves, lanyards, and dogtags, but I just have little interest in collars. I don't think they'd go with my overall appearance, and I don't like to stand out much. Even my fursona is unlikely to wear one, neither of her species are domestic animals...

Plus, people most likely would think I'm into... _Other_ things... Which I'm not, and I don't want to give the impression of. I don't mind that other people wear collars though. It's just... Not for me.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 10, 2013)

Riho said:


> No, I don't wear a damn collar.
> NUMBER ONE: This is already a weird fetish, why push it farther?
> 
> NUMBER TWO: I'm a goddamned hyena. Hyenas are supposed to be FREE!!
> ...


Being a furry isn't a fucking fetish, unless your in it strictly for the porn.


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 10, 2013)

The only reason why I wear a collar is that I like feeling slight pressure on my neck. I find it comfortable. More like choker. I don't think about it as a furry accessory or bondage thing. Maybe I would if I had a boyfriend :V


----------



## Springdragon (Feb 10, 2013)

I wear a collar and a harness at cons. Both are utilitarian. The harness has sheaths for tools, a storage pouch, my keys and wallet chain. The collar has my personal badge, con badge, artist alley license, and small keys I might need such as the one used to lock my luggage. I'm a working dog, not a pet. I can heel just fine without a leash. 

When I'm on duty, I wear ID. That means a badge clipped to my shirt collar at work and a dog collar with ID at cons. 
When I'm off duty, I don't need people to recognize me, so I don't wear ID. Hence no collar.


----------



## Riho (Feb 10, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Being a furry isn't a fucking fetish, unless your in it strictly for the porn.


Pffft, bullshit.
If it isn't a fetish, what is it?
I'm not in it just for the porn, I like the community.
And I'm insane, there's that.


----------



## badlands (Feb 10, 2013)

i've seam to have gone full furfag and bought a collar...

i won't  ever wear it out of the house (well maybe to meets and cons).

i swear the fandom is changing me, damn you all to hell!


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 10, 2013)

badlands said:


> i've seam to have gone full furfag and bought a collar...
> 
> i won't  ever wear it out of the house (well maybe to meets and cons).
> 
> i swear the fandom is changing me, damn you all to hell!


There's no coming back from this point. You are doomed.


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Feb 10, 2013)

I've never worn a collar and I probably won't unless as a joke or if I am really tired/bored when I finally go to a con.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 10, 2013)

Riho said:


> Pffft, bullshit.
> If it isn't a fetish, what is it?
> I'm not in it just for the porn, I like the community.
> And I'm insane, there's that.


It's a hobby to some, and to some others a lifestyle. 

What makes you think being a furry is  purely a fetish?


----------



## Ashesnap (Feb 10, 2013)

I would wear one, if I didn't feel like I would lose approval from the family.~
I'm not a submissive person, but sometimes I feel it could give some one a sense of security maybe?


----------



## Riho (Feb 10, 2013)

d.batty said:


> It's a hobby to some, and to some others a lifestyle.
> 
> What makes you think being a furry is  purely a fetish?


Erm...
I don't know.

I just always thought it was a fetish for some reason.

D.batty, I give you the highest prestige an internet user can receive:
You successfully changed the opinion of another person.

Honestly?
I don't know if, to me, furry is a lifestyle or a hobby. 

I really want to go to a furcon or furmeet, and I wonder what fursuiting is like, but I don't think of myself as an anthropomorphic furry creature.
It would be cool if I could become one, but I know and accept that that will never happen.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 10, 2013)

d.batty said:


> It's a hobby to some, and to some others a lifestyle.
> 
> What makes you think being a furry is  purely a fetish?



Imo, its just an interest. But then I define "Furry" as a fondness for anthromorphic animals so I guess it really is whatever you make of it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 10, 2013)

d.batty said:


> It's a hobby to some, and to some others a lifestyle.
> 
> What makes you think being a furry is  purely a fetish?



Imo, its just an interest. But then I define "Furry" as a fondness for anthromorphic animals so I guess it really is whatever you make of it.


----------



## jorinda (Feb 11, 2013)

Ashesnap said:


> I would wear one, if I didn't feel like I would lose approval from the family.~


And that's why I would never ever wear a collar when my family could see it.


----------



## nereza (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a dog tag one of my best Friends made for me it has a image of my fursona as well as the short form of my screen name nereza .. I been meaning to get a actual collar but I have yet to find the right one I might end up getting a custom one from a leather maker acquaintance who made my gauntlets and made several corsets and accessory for my sister and friends (I been meaning to buy a custom corset off of him too)


----------



## Razorscab (Feb 13, 2013)

I have yet to wear my collar anywhere but outside my house so I never got a tag for it or anything. My boyfriend and I have toyed with the idea of getting one but we have no idea what we'd want it to say. I was thinking either my fursona's name or something cute but I'm afraid that if I put something cute on it people might think we're in some sort of bdsm relationship or something when they see it.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Feb 14, 2013)

I have nothing on mine


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't wear a collar. I might wear a choker or collar for fashion reasons, not just because I'm a furry. It's a little silly, even for me.


----------



## Spark (Mar 2, 2013)

I want to have a collar but I haven't had the chance yet. I think it just feels kind of natural.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 2, 2013)

I think it looks good in some aesthetic ways, generally on actual furries in art...but I can't find a justification for actually wearing one. I can't even wear a hat so...


----------



## Roon Sazi (Mar 2, 2013)

badlands said:


> i do however wear army-style dog tags and I've seen a couple of people on FA that do ones with artwork of your character on them. i might get a pair of them



If I were to get anything it'd probably be dog tags. A collar looks really uncomfortable and I've yet to meet someone who looks good in a collar. (Just from personal experience to the people who have collars!)


----------



## mojisu (Mar 3, 2013)

Collars are sexy.


----------



## Moonlight18 (Mar 3, 2013)

I wear a black studded collar to school everyday. Most people think i'm just punk.
 they don't know the real reasons i wear it >


----------



## Growlmon (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't wear a collar... sorry, but I'm not a pet.  Sometimes though, I do think that certain people need to be put on a leash...


----------



## Outcast (Mar 3, 2013)

People wear collars? Okay... if I see someone who puts his/her name and such on it, even a bell of some type, I might laugh my ass off. :V There isn't anything "wrong" with it, but whoever wears them is just askin' to be targeted for alienation and ridicule.


----------



## pupgrasper (Mar 3, 2013)

I own and wear a collar 24/7 but its for a totally different reason outside my furry life..


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Mar 3, 2013)

pupgrasper said:


> I own and wear a collar 24/7 but its for a totally different reason outside my furry life..


 BDSM?


----------



## badlands (Mar 3, 2013)

almost certainly.


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a purple collar that I always wear. I don't have any tags on it, but I do have a beagle keychain, a pterodactyl charm, and a couple of rings.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Mar 11, 2013)

Collars are always fun


----------



## Radiowires (Mar 11, 2013)

I literally have a whole jewelry chest full of collars! I used to think I had two chins, because I had some serious body issues, but now I have them just because I look so damn good in them~ 
None have tags. If I had a tag it would be like, dog tags and not an obvious animal tag. I have one tag that says 'Fuck Authority' but thats it.


----------



## DairyProduct (Mar 11, 2013)

i would have liked a collar when i was a little 13 year old piece of goth shit but now i'm like eugh.

the idea of being 'collared' makes me uncomfortable. you see people wearing them like 'it means that i belong to my lover <3' and it just grosses me out. like, you don't belong to anyone, you're your own person dogg why you gotta degrade yourself like that? i understand that that's the point when you do it for fetishy reasons, but it skeeves me out really bad when people do it without even having the bdsm excuse.

maybe i'm just disgustingly dominant and independent and it weirds me out when people aren't like me i dunno


----------



## Neurolynx (Mar 11, 2013)

Mostly at home. I one time wore it unknowingly while grocery shopping, never had any sh!t happen because of it. My friends and siblings are okay with it.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Mar 11, 2013)

DairyProduct said:


> i would have liked a collar when i was a little 13 year old piece of goth shit but now i'm like eugh.
> 
> the idea of being 'collared' makes me uncomfortable. you see people wearing them like 'it means that i belong to my lover <3' and it just grosses me out. like, you don't belong to anyone, you're your own person dogg why you gotta degrade yourself like that? i understand that that's the point when you do it for fetishy reasons, but it skeeves me out really bad when people do it without even having the bdsm excuse.
> 
> maybe i'm just disgustingly dominant and independent and it weirds me out when people aren't like me i dunno



That's one of the main reasons that I wouldn't wear a collar, especially not in public. I don't want to be perceived as being "owned" by anybody.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't wear a collar because it would be weird and I can't find one to match my favorite shirt and shoes. :V


----------



## Outcast (Mar 11, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I don't wear a collar because it would be weird and I can't find one to match my favorite shirt and shoes. :V



In this case, go with your "otter spirit". Don't listen to society, they wear weird accessories like rings, necklaces, and portable clocks on their wrists. 

And the worst part of it is... they *aren't* even naked. :V


----------



## Apollyon13 (Mar 12, 2013)

When some people say "I'm not and animal" and "I'm not a pet" it kind of rubs me the wrong way. I'm not bashing anyone that says that but humans are animals. Also, it's not about being a "pet"(to me). It's something that signifies that you have a companion; like a friendship bracket, or a wedding ring. It's not about ownership(well not to me, I am a sub tho). Although, I do see why people come to that conclusion. Meh, maybe i'm just weird.

That being said, I have a nice leather/suede black one with blue stitching.  I wore i around campus when I got it, but don't wear it much anymore. I do believe i'm one of the rare types that can pull it off so its not crazy looking. I do wish I had gotten the 1" instead of the 2" tho.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 12, 2013)

DairyProduct said:


> i would have liked a collar when i was a little 13 year old piece of goth shit but now i'm like eugh.
> 
> the idea of being 'collared' makes me uncomfortable. you see people wearing them like 'it means that i belong to my lover <3' and it just grosses me out. like, you don't belong to anyone, you're your own person dogg why you gotta degrade yourself like that? i understand that that's the point when you do it for fetishy reasons, but it skeeves me out really bad when people do it without even having the bdsm excuse.
> 
> maybe i'm just disgustingly dominant and independent and it weirds me out when people aren't like me i dunno


Yep that's it.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 13, 2013)

Apollyon13 said:


> When some people say "I'm not and animal" and "I'm not a pet" it kind of rubs me the wrong way. I'm not bashing anyone that says that but humans are animals. Also, it's not about being a "pet"(to me). It's something that signifies that you have a companion; like a friendship bracket, or a wedding ring. It's not about ownership(well not to me, I am a sub tho). Although, I do see why people come to that conclusion. Meh, maybe i'm just weird.



I don't think you're weird at all . I actually agree with you. It definitely has nothing to do with being a "pet." It's just a very cool fashion accessory.

I've always wanted a collar, preferably a studded black collar or a  black collar with red tiger stripes. Either of those would be pretty  damn awesome. But those are just off the top of my head, I really don't  know what kind of collar I'd like. But it's definitely something I'm  going to look into


----------



## Avlenna (Mar 13, 2013)

I prefer to not wear a collar for a few reasons: 1) my fursona is a wild animal (fox) that doesn't wear a collar, 2) personally, I don't like the look of humans in collars (especially on me), and 3) collars tend to draw more attention that I'd rather not have.  Humans aren't the animals that collars were made for, thus I think wearing a collar is kind of silly.


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 14, 2013)

_Of coarse,_ I don't wear a collar! Being choked by a collar isn't nearly as hot as being choked by hands! No duh, I wouldn't wear one. What do you take me for- a creepy fetishist?


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't wear a collar, nor do I want to. I think it'd be weird. Plus, it does seem kind of degrading to me, since it would making yourself to be like a pet owned by someone else. Of course all this has been said, and some have made counter statements. But that's my outlook.


----------



## Ryuu (Mar 15, 2013)

id wear a ring over a collar.... just sayin


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 16, 2013)

I could wear a collar but there's so many choose from
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collar_(clothing)


----------



## AviFox (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't wear a collar.
I don't like the feeling of things around my neck.
My fursona is a fox - foxes don't wear collars.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 17, 2013)

That guy is wearing a collar!! He _must_ be someone's pet!!How degrading he must be!!


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 17, 2013)

AviFox said:


> I don't wear a collar.
> I don't like the feeling of things around my neck.
> My fursona is a fox - *foxes don't wear collars*.



Not necessarily, some people keep foxes as pets and many pet foxes wear collars. I like foxes, I like pets, and I like collars. So I would definitely like to have a pet fox and I would probably have him/her wear a collar. 1) Because I would want him/her to have some sort of name tag with his/her name and my phone number on it just in case he/she gets lost and someone finds him/her. 2) He/She would look cute in one ^.^


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 18, 2013)

d.batty said:


> That guy is wearing a collar!! He _must_ be someone's pet!!How degrading he must be!!



All collars are degrading, clearly the sign of an unhealthy relationship. The very idea that circular objects represent something is just stupid. What do you think this is, some kind of pagan shit? These people need to grow up.

Also, Goth people are definitely pieces of shit. I mean really, monsters under the bed? They need to doubly grow up.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 18, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> All collars are degrading, clearly the sign of an  unhealthy relationship. The very idea that circular objects represent  something is just stupid. What do you think this is, some kind of pagan  shit? These people need to grow up.
> 
> Also, Goth people are definitely pieces of shit. I mean really, monsters under the bed? They need to doubly grow up.



To whom do you mean *ALL* collars are degrading? Saying  all people who wear collars are in an unhealthy relationship and are  being degraded is like saying all black people like rap, or all women  like ponies, or all gay people dress like girls. I'm not in any kind of  relationship at all, I could go to the store right now (well, maybe not  right now since it's night time where I am ) and buy a collar and that  would obviously not mean I'm in an unhealthy relationship. And if I  wore a collar, that wouldn't make me feel degraded and it would  definitely not make me submissive only it would make feel better if it  was comfortable and made me look good. And as for the religious/goth  reasons of wearing a collar, I don't know anything about that. But I'm  not a Pagan or a Goth so I wouldn't wear a collar for any of those  reasons. Collars are just neat-o fashion accessories that look good on  some people and don't on others. Anyone can wear a collar for any reason  at all, just like anyone can be or do anything for any reason at all.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 18, 2013)

-~=([{ACCIDENTAL DOUBLE POST}])=~-


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 18, 2013)

I cannot appropriately express my frustration with you in a witty manner right now, so here is a ridiculous image instead.

No, that is not what I meant at all...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 18, 2013)

Someone needs to get their sarcasm radar calibrated XD


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 18, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I cannot appropriately express my frustration with you in a witty manner right now, so here is a ridiculous image instead.
> 
> No, that is not what I meant at all...



Well sorry, you could have at least made it sound like sarcasm or put the sarcastic :V to drop a hint.


----------



## badlands (Mar 18, 2013)

A bloke who works at the scrap yard across from my works wears a steel collar with "slave" stamped on it. God only knows how he's managed to get away with it but he's been wearing it for at least 4 years now.

sort of makes furries and dog collars  seem discreet...


----------



## Holtzmann (Mar 18, 2013)

Well, looking by your location... at least the guy isn't in the US, where I _think_ the steel collar with "slave" stamped on it would be a slightly more serious social faux-pas. :V

Anyway, on topic: no, I don't wear collars. Mostly because I can't seem to remember to wear any accessories, even when I want to. But I have nothing against people who wear them. In fact, some even look good with their collars on, specially those with the bigger, heavier-looking black leather collars (the thin ones just scream "choke me, please" to me). I can't see what's so weird about them, either. I mean, I'm already used to people who look at themselves and think _"y'know what? I'm not satisfied with the seven holes I already have in my head. I think I'll punch a few more and hang metal bits off them!"_. A collar is just a studded armband someone is wearing around their neck.


----------



## Roxanne (Mar 18, 2013)

i wear a collar not because im subby (i can be either or in certain situations  ) but i wear it because i like the heavy feel of it it makes my neck feel bigger and not so feeble and weak... and it has a bell!! :3


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 18, 2013)

DairyProduct said:


> i would have liked a collar when i was a little 13 year old piece of goth shit but now i'm like eugh.
> 
> the idea of being 'collared' makes me uncomfortable. you see people wearing them like 'it means that i belong to my lover <3' and it just grosses me out. like, you don't belong to anyone, you're your own person dogg why you gotta degrade yourself like that? i understand that that's the point when you do it for fetishy reasons, but it skeeves me out really bad when people do it without even having the bdsm excuse.
> 
> maybe i'm just disgustingly dominant and independent and it weirds me out when people aren't like me i dunno




That's the same train of thought I have right now. When I was younger, I used to wear my leather collar with spikes with a silver Gaelic charm in the center.

I recently dug it out of my closet and put it on the Tasmanian Devil plushie I have on my desk. I found a second one and put that on my Windrider cup that I ordered a couple of years ago so he looks like a proper Horde flying mount. :V


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 18, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Well sorry, you could have at least made it sound like sarcasm or put the sarcastic :V to drop a hint.



I have "I make monsters as a passion" in my signature and you believed I was truly deriding people who appreciate such? d.batty got it just fine, so it certainly is no fault of mine. No, I will not use an obnoxious emoticon. That is exactly like explaining the punchline of a joke you just told, and I still feel that people need to stop doing it.


----------



## Symlus (Mar 18, 2013)

No. Species is not relevant, but in a relationship, I dislike the symbolism of being in a subservient position to my significant other. I just... no.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 18, 2013)

I only wear mine at meets and cons, strictly as a furry fashion accessory.  Anyone that sees someone else wearing a collar and automatically thinks that they must be the sub in a perverted relationship is a fucking moron.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 19, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I have "I make monsters as a passion" in my signature and you believed I was truly deriding people who appreciate such? d.batty got it just fine, so it certainly is no fault of mine. No, I will not use an obnoxious emoticon. That is exactly like explaining the punchline of a joke you just told, and I still feel that people need to stop doing it.



Um... I didn't say anything about monsters at all, I was talking explicitly about collars. I have no idea where you got that idea :/


----------



## Nikita.Richtofen (Mar 19, 2013)

I wear lots of collors, but I mainly wear them to honor my dogs who have been there in my hard times.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't have any desire to wear one, but I don't have any problem with other people wearing them.


----------



## Fro.Dog (Mar 20, 2013)

I personally wouldn't wear one, but my fursona does. So if I had a fursuit of him I would wear a collar with it, but not outside of it.


----------



## Aldino (Mar 20, 2013)

Ugh, I've been converted to this... A friend of mine bought me a matching collar with an adorable bell on it for FWA. I only wear it because it matches I swears! Also I would never wear this without wearing my fursuit.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Mar 20, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I only wear mine at meets and cons, strictly as a furry fashion accessory.  Anyone that sees someone else wearing a collar and automatically thinks that they must be the sub in a perverted relationship is a fucking moron.



I don't assume that about people with collars, I usually just think they like them for the fashion. I however wouldn't wear one because I know _other_ people might assume things about _me_.

If I ever got one for some reason I'd probably only wear it at meets and conventions as you said. I think furries would tend to know it's just a furry accessory, and not anything else (unless the wearer says otherwise).


----------



## Ryuu (Mar 21, 2013)

I'll be wearing my first one to my next rave 0_o


----------



## badlands (Mar 21, 2013)

there is no going back now Ryuu.

and yes i do have one myself but i wouldn't wear it outside of 'furry' settings


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't have a collar. I don't see why I would. Collars are worn by dogs, and if one has a dog or canine sona I can understand if they want to strut about with it. As for me, sergals and collars? Nope. I don't even like collars or necklaces irl.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 21, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I don't have a collar. I don't see why I would. Collars are worn by dogs, and if one has a dog or canine sona I can understand if they want to strut about with it. As for me, sergals and collars? Nope. I don't even like collars or necklaces irl.


Like I said dude, just a furry accessory in a furry setting. No matter what the species may be. :3


----------



## Faolan (Mar 21, 2013)

I do own two.  A plain black nylon collar, and a chain collar.  I wear the chain one on occasion.  It's mostly a fashion thing, matches quite well with my standard casual dress of blue jeans, white t-shirt, and black work boots.  As for the nylon one, that's for my boyfriend to know...


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 22, 2013)

Nikita.Richtofen said:


> I wear lots of collors, but I mainly wear them to honor my dogs who have been there in my hard times.



I could make a joke out of this, but I wont out of respect for your righteousness.



Umbra.Exe said:


> I don't assume that about people with collars, I usually just think they  like them for the fashion. I however wouldn't wear one because I know _other_ people might assume things about _me_.



Personally, I wouldn't give a damn what people assumed of me if I wore one. I'll do what makes me feel like myself and protect other people who get bullied and made fun of for similar stuff like that. If someone has a problem with it, they can stick it up their ass. And there's a 95% chance I am going to wear one in the future, so I'll be expecting things like that to come.


----------



## Zabrina (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't have one, but maybe I'll get one some day because you know shrimp.


I wouldn't wear it in public though. I'd be afraid people would see it and say, "Oh, that girl's a sex toy I can dominate."


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't like things around my neck, it makes me uncomfortable. Dragons don't even wear collars anyway so I'm not too concerned.


----------



## anothersacrifice (Mar 30, 2013)

I suppose you could call it a collar. My fiance and I modified choke chains and I wear the promise ring he gave me forever ago on it since my job doesn't allow me to have anything on my hands. I have several tattoos and visible piercings though, so most people don't think me having a chain choker necklace is anything new. I actually get compliments from regular people thinking it's cute. I wouldn't really call it a collar though even though originally it was one.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 30, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Dragons don't even wear collars.



But *IM* a dragon kind of and I'm looking forward to wearing a collar. So yes, some dragons do wear collars


----------



## Sar (Mar 30, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I don't like things around my neck, it makes me uncomfortable. Dragons don't even wear collars anyway so I'm not too concerned.


People don't have to wear sandals with socks yet they still choose to.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 30, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> But *IM* a dragon kind of and I'm looking forward to wearing a collar. So yes, some dragons do wear collars


Yeah, maybe yours does. I guess the collar is just a general furry accessory.





Sarukai said:


> People don't have to wear sandals with socks yet they still choose to.


Very true, but when I generally think of dragons, I don't think of them as wearing collars. That's just me.


----------



## Sithon (Mar 30, 2013)

I want to, but only in private. Which is awkward for me seeing as I live with my parents... and don't have a dog, so have no excuse to have a collar....


----------



## Chernobyl-Hybrid (Mar 30, 2013)

i like wearing collars.. for some reason it gives me a sense of... security? i dont know the exact word.. but i love collars, i feel so awkward when i dont wear one. XD


----------



## Bluey (Mar 31, 2013)

IF I wanted a collar I would have been a dog not a wolf lol but since Im such a suc.... for love, only a girlfriend or future wife could tame me for one xD


----------



## EloeElwe (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't think they make one big enough for me, good thing I suppose.


----------



## pukedshark (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't really see the appeal in it.


----------



## RaththeBlackDragon (Apr 1, 2013)

ive got a collar but i will only wear  it if someone becomes my masterand tames this sexy evil beast simple as that


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 1, 2013)

RaththeBlackDragon said:


> ive got a collar but i will only wear  it if someone becomes my masterand tames this sexy evil beast simple as that



Can I be your master? O_O


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 1, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Can I be your master? O_O



It helps if you do this first.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 1, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> It helps if you do this first.



Oh my god, that's freakin' hilarious! XD

Yep, that would've definitely made my post funnier


----------



## BrownieTheWolfDog (Apr 2, 2013)

I had one at from age 14 to 18. I'm 20 now and switched to a dog harness. It feels comfortable on me and I enjoy wearing it out. Kind of like an ID or some kind. It depends on who wears one and who doesn't based on their preference. Buy one if you'd like, shouldn't matter if you get one or not to anyone but yourself.


----------



## veliz2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Once i wore a collar and this guy clicked a leash on me, fortunately i got away, never wore it since


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 7, 2013)

veliz2 said:


> Once i wore a collar and this guy clicked a leash on me, fortunately i got away, never wore it since



What the heck?

Some random guy just clicks a leash on you? Where the hell were you when this happened?!


----------



## Affexion (Apr 7, 2013)

I wear one for pet reasons now, but as a fashion thing I've always liked the feel of collars/chokers and have worn them most of my life.


----------



## redhusky17 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have 2, but I like one the best. My mate likes that collar too.I mostly wear it with my mate, my fursona and his fursona name are on the tag. Why, maybe for pet reason, maybe I imagine myself a dog, maybe itâ€™s cute.


----------



## Retro (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't wear a collar since it doesn't really go with what I wear, plus I'd get some weird looks if I wore one.


----------



## dcdsharkattack03 (Apr 16, 2013)

My neck is far too thick for a collar, but I occasionally wear my dog's spiked collar as a wristband.


----------



## Azure (Apr 16, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> It helps if you do this first.


that made me remember my favorite song ever


----------



## Rigby (Apr 16, 2013)

I wear a collar with a cross on it because my owner is Jesus Christ. May we praise the Lord in all His eternal glory!


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 16, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> It helps if you do this first.





Azure said:


> that made me remember my favorite song ever



*@Azure:* I wonder... Did some creep ever taze your butthole? :V

XD


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 16, 2013)

I might get one someday, but I would wear it just to wear it.


----------



## Shay Feral (Apr 19, 2013)

I used to...

It was not one of my better decisions...


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Apr 19, 2013)

I have two collars. One is velvet with a tiny bell on it and the other has nothing to do with furries. Both are discreet enough that I don't get too many odd looks when I where them. I really like chokers and they have a lot of meaning for me. 

But this is definitely a "to each their own" sort of thing.


----------



## ExileFox (May 2, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> What the heck?
> 
> Some random guy just clicks a leash on you? Where the hell were you when this happened?!



I wonder that too...

I recently got a black collar with claws; https://twitter.com/TheExileFox/status/329805753890267136

I would wear it, if enough strangely dressed people is in the same area...
E.g. Steampunks, Punkrockers, people with awkward hairstyle, etc

Only reason to wear it is fashion.


----------



## Chisai73 (May 2, 2013)

I bought a lace one at Anime Expo because I thought it was freaking gorgeous. But I've only worn it once and that was for a school project. It has a little bell on it. I'd probably find that annoying now if I decided to find it and where it again lol


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 2, 2013)

Rigby said:


> I wear a collar with a cross on it because my owner is Jesus Christ. May we praise the Lord in all His eternal glory!


Ah hell no!


----------



## DMAN14 (May 2, 2013)

Not gonna happen, not only do I have to maintain a public image, I am also not someones property, and I just don't do constricting things around my neck.


Just realized this is my #100 post, cool


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 2, 2013)

Nope. Despite what you may think wearing dog collars make you look like an idiot.


----------



## Rilvor (May 2, 2013)

Yes, I wear it to work in fact. Unlike many who seem to just fall into a pile of clothes and emerge, I know how to make one look good.


----------



## Nicksphotos (May 2, 2013)

I wore a shock collar once on a dare but that was it.


----------



## TeezyBird (May 2, 2013)

I would wear one, as any sort of choker tends to look pretty flattering on me, but I've come to permanently associate collars with the obnoxious 'I'm really deep because I like BDSM. Stupid vanillas would never understand!' folks from my hometown.


----------



## Riho (May 2, 2013)

Never worn a collar.
I have no Idea what it would feel like...


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 2, 2013)

It feels like wearing a collar. Hurrrrr!


----------



## rhansen23 (May 5, 2013)

Actually, I've always been a fan of guy-style necklaces (wooden beads, bone, my actual dog-tags, etc.) and like to wear them because I think they just add to an outfit. As far as collars go, I've worn chokers before (went through a punk phase) and wide band collars, and it felt fine. But then again, I don't act obnoxious with em on, so most people barely notice or say "nice choker, dude".


----------



## Duality Jack (May 5, 2013)

Me? no, but I have put them on a few people. Good times.


----------



## Xolani (May 5, 2013)

No. Because my fursona isn't even a species where it would make sense to wear one. That and it's daft.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 6, 2013)

I love collars~
Me and my mate both love collars and leashes~ 

But it isn't just for the fun aspect, it's also because I just like how it feels on me~


----------



## Ranguvar (May 6, 2013)

I'm not sure I'd wear one in public, but I wouldn't mind wearing one for sexy time.


----------



## MaxMorsus (May 16, 2013)

Bipolar Bear said:


> 1. I belong to somebody. <3
> 2. It gives off the slight inkling that I'm a Furry, without having to wear a Fursuit.
> 3. I've always been the submissive kind.
> 4. They look pretty damn awesome to me.



This! Though I don't wear it much in public. Mostly just meet ups and at home. It's a black leather studded collar with a tag.


----------



## Shaade (May 16, 2013)

Yes - Always wearing a collar/choker, because I love how they look.


----------



## ArthisLanguine (May 16, 2013)

If I could ever find mine :S 
Mainly just as representation.


----------



## RiverRatCat (May 17, 2013)

I have 1 collar that I wear, and thats only because it lights up. And I can attach random metal things to it. People are allways asking if its a shock collar because of the battery pack/solar pannel on it. I love the thing, but im nones property, so hell if you can get a leash on it. >:3


----------



## Fyra (May 19, 2013)

I'd love to wear one but I'm not outgoing enough... If I ever go to a convention or a meetup, I'd wear one.


----------



## --Kyba-- (May 20, 2013)

I don't have one, though I plan on getting one and if/when I do have it I'll probably wear it when I go hang out with friends or stuff.


----------



## Distorted (May 20, 2013)

A friend of mine wanted to put a collar on me and make me his pet, so I politely declined and bequeefed to him a boot to the head.


----------



## Ji-Ji (May 21, 2013)

I don't, I don't like things around my neck. I don't even like shirts fully buttoned to the top when I'm suited.
But I have tail I wear regularly so small good


----------



## CatterHatter (May 21, 2013)

Geez, I don't get the "I'm not subservient or an animal/pet or into BDSM." responses. Since when did a collar HAVE to mean those things? I consider it just an accessory like any other necklace or choker. Spiked ones do make some assume you're into goth/punk or something. And yeah, people can assume a regular collar means something about you, but you can simply tell them it doesn't, and if you mean what you say then what's the big deal? It all goes with what you think you'll look good wearing.

So yeah, I don't wear collars or chokers myself. But I might somewhere down the line, or I might not. It really doesn't matter that much.
I do wear a silver necklace with a ring on it. Almost rocked the turtleneck and chain look by accident because I'm just that white-bread, but I don't like beer of any kind.


----------



## septango (May 22, 2013)

I might now


----------



## Mentova (May 22, 2013)

Somebody make me their pet and I will wear one


----------



## Aetius (May 22, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Somebody make me their pet and I will wear one



Done.

You are now my Satellite state.


----------



## Mentova (May 22, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Done.
> 
> You are now my Satellite state.


Sorry, I was thinking more of the murrypurry kind than satellite state kind. :V


----------



## Atrayu (May 23, 2013)

I don't wear collars for the same reason I don't wear ties, it feels like a noose.  That, and my fursuit (squirrel) would look weird with a collar.  And yes, my avatar is actually what my fursuit looks like.


----------



## chipmunk (May 23, 2013)

I wear one every day, as most of my friends don't give a shit about each other's differences and are really accepting of each other.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 23, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Sorry, I was thinking more of the murrypurry kind than satellite state kind. :V



double-done


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 23, 2013)

But Gibby, you're already my pet. You can't be a master :VV


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 23, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> But Gibby, you're already my pet. You can't be a master :VV



but but

we must form a master-train :c


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 23, 2013)

Double monarchy dude. We must acquire peasants to control.


----------



## HaewooTheCat (May 24, 2013)

I wear my collar to school. My collar is purple with little cat pawprints on it. I wear it when I'm in a situation where I can't wear anything cat-like. I also wear it when I have my ears and tail on.


----------



## SilverWolfie (Jun 19, 2013)

I , at one point. Had a rainbow collar with a purple paw tag. It was my best present and only cost Â£5 fro,m the factory shop. Then at one point my mother thought it would be fun to put it on my friends dog. And he doesn't like collars... 
I was round about 14/15 when this happened. Rip collar :c


----------



## Lisforlove (Jun 19, 2013)

I own a dog collar, its blue plaid patternted, I would like to wear it out in public, the only thing stopping me is my friends and gf telling me it would be embarssing to be seen with me with it on.


----------



## Sithon (Jun 24, 2013)

Gibby said:


> but but
> 
> we must form a master-train :c


In that case, I volunteer myself to be locked in a cage with just a collar on by Mentova


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 24, 2013)

Sithon said:


> In that case, I volunteer myself to be locked in a cage with just a collar on by Mentova



...*insert dirty thoughts here*
Anyway, I now need to scrounge up enough money to buy an orange collar. XP


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm ordering one come the first ^_^ i'm excited.


----------



## Tapeworm (Jun 24, 2013)

I do sometimes, but it's not a pet collar, it's kinda more like a posture collar.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10335534/
I used to wear a cat collar around my wrist in memory of one of my cats, but it broke.


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 24, 2013)

Do bandana's count?
I dont wear one but i so fucking would.
If i ever had a dog i would give it a kick ass bandana :3


----------



## Icky (Jun 24, 2013)

Ehhh. Would I wear one in public? Maybe at furcons, otherwise no.
Would I wear one in the bedroom? ...Yes, yes I would.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd look like a tryhard and pretty fucking stupid wearing one.
I think, personally, someone has to have a large degree of "cuteness" to them in order to pull off a full on collar.

Now, don't get me wrong. I am not in any way saying I'm ugly. In fact, I'm a majestic and gorgeous creature of the night. I was actually on the cover of BodPachi this month. BUT I am at the same time a brute. I'm a tall, burly (not muscular or fat just...large) individual and I think it'd be creepy of me to wear a pooch collar any day of the week for any reason.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Now, don't get me wrong. I am not in any way saying I'm ugly. In fact, I'm a majestic and gorgeous creature of the night. I was actually on the cover of BodPachi this month. BUT I am at the same time a brute. I'm a tall, burly (not muscular or fat just...large) individual and I think it'd be creepy of me to wear a pooch collar any day of the week for any reason.



Get ripped and tattoo rockets on your FISTS

You must become this Patches


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 24, 2013)

I think a collar would be an insult to my wolf half! My wife would probably love to have a leash on me!


----------



## Kishi (Jun 24, 2013)

I wear a shock collar... They tried obedience school... It didn't work :V


----------



## freerider (Jun 24, 2013)

What kind of person does that


----------



## Machine (Jun 24, 2013)

freerider said:


> What kind of person does that


Furries.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jun 25, 2013)

I have a plain black collar, but its not a furfag or a fetish thing.


----------



## Foxweard (Jun 25, 2013)

I've got one with metal spikes on that I've worn with some outfits but, I wouldn't correlate it to the fandom in any way. I've also got another one for private uses.


----------



## Icky (Jun 25, 2013)

freerider said:


> What kind of person does that



It's a pretty standard furfag thing, y'know.


----------



## Foxdoge (Jun 25, 2013)

Not often, but if I'm feeling particularly VK or alt-fashionable, I might throw one on.  It's not so much a furry thing as it is a "hey this looks cute with this outfit so I'm going to wear it" thing.


----------



## Novak Domare (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't have a collar, but I would very much like to have one...(sigh)


----------



## Cain (Jun 26, 2013)

This isn't a necro?
Interesting.

I'd love some sort of a collar. Maybe just for the bedroom though.


----------



## soutthpaw (Jun 26, 2013)

I am collared 24/7/365.   It's my Prozac. having ASD, its presence  and constant pressure and sensation around my neck has a very calming and comforting effect on me.   I sleep collared too, it only comes off when i take a shower/Bath. So my mate would have to be comfortable being with someone that is always wearing a collar.  I do make a great pet too though  *giggles*


----------



## VengeanceZ (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't wear a collar because it just seems degrading to me, feels like I belong to someone, like a pet or a slave.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 26, 2013)

...
huh?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 27, 2013)

soutthpaw said:


> I am collared 24/7/365.   It's my Prozac. having ASD, its presence  and constant pressure and sensation around my neck has a very calming and comforting effect on me.   I sleep collared too, it only comes off when i take a shower/Bath. So my mate would have to be comfortable being with someone that is always wearing a collar.  I do make a great pet too though  *giggles*



I'm not sure how exactly to respond to this.


----------



## Kishi (Jun 27, 2013)

soutthpaw said:


> I am collared 24/7/365.   It's my Prozac. having ASD, its presence  and constant pressure and sensation around my neck has a very calming and comforting effect on me.   I sleep collared too, it only comes off when i take a shower/Bath. So my mate would have to be comfortable being with someone that is always wearing a collar.  I do make a great pet too though  *giggles*


Uh... Kay then...


----------



## Cain (Jun 27, 2013)

soutthpaw said:


> I am collared 24/7/365.   It's my Prozac. having ASD, its presence  and constant pressure and sensation around my neck has a very calming and comforting effect on me.   I sleep collared too, it only comes off when i take a shower/Bath. So my mate would have to be comfortable being with someone that is always wearing a collar.  I do make a great pet too though  *giggles*


Yeah and I'd love to wear stockings and skirts everywhere, but you don't see me flaunting my wants around.
Wait...
Shit.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't wear a collar because I'm a human being and collars are for lesser animals :V


----------



## Khaki (Jun 27, 2013)

The only practical use that can be seen implemented with that form of non-standard attire in a public area is the use of quick identification of the wearer's name, address and contact details,
if the wearer has been rendered incapable of passing on such information. E.g (Excessive consumption of alcohol or injury).
Or for identification as part of an association with other similar individuals as a type of uniform of allocated to the group's activities. 

However since such attire can also present it's self as a health hazard due to risk of possible constriction of the airways via strangulation and
increase the chances of being targeted and being harmed/harassed by other members of the public.

Such a form of apparel would be unnecessary for this means as form of paper/plastic identification upon your shirt/trouser pocket or monetary storage device would prove more convenient
and there other more viable methods of group association.

So the final conclusion to the "Collar" is,

Nah, mate.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't wear a collar because they're for animals, and guess what - I'm not an animal. Plus it might start chafing my neck.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't personally. Doubt I ever will. Would feel too strange for me personally. I'm no one's pet. XD


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 28, 2013)

No, because I'm not that into being a furry. I wear necklaces, that's as close as I get.
Some people have abused the concept of collars very badly . . .


----------



## Conker (Jun 29, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I'm not sure how exactly to respond to this.


It's basically his version of a security blanket. He's not the first person I've seen to say such a thing about a collar or some other odd article of clothing or clothing accessory though.


----------



## Mallard (Jun 29, 2013)

I wear a red collar with my name tag on it because my character does, and because _i totally rock the look
_
Other than that, I'm not too sure, I never really had a good reason for it other than "I wanted to and I like petplay sometimes and I can pull it off without anyone really giving a shit either way". It's a good conversation starter if nothing else, and there's part of me that loves it being the elephant in the room in polite situations. Im weird!


----------



## unwisedragon (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm not sure I could wear a collar. I don't like things touching my neck.
I'm not a fan of watches either. Instead, I wear a pocket watch.

Basically: if I need to wear it and it isn't necessary by arbitrary social decision, I'm not wearing it.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 29, 2013)

unwisedragon said:


> I'm not sure I could wear a collar. I don't like things touching my neck.
> I'm not a fan of watches either. Instead, I wear a pocket watch.
> 
> Basically: if I need to wear it and it isn't necessary by arbitrary social decision, I'm not wearing it.



Im sorry but...
How do you wear a pocket watch?


----------



## Khaki (Jun 29, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Im sorry but...
> How do you wear a pocket watch?



By strapping it to a leather band and wearing it on your wrist.


Apparently during World War One, troops started modifying pocket watches to wear on their wrists via leather bands to make them easy to use,
which prior to that they were only considered as an item of jewellery for women to wear.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 29, 2013)

Conker said:


> It's basically his version of a security blanket. He's not the first person I've seen to say such a thing about a collar or some other odd article of clothing or clothing accessory though.



Oh I get that, but there's people who have a security blanket, and people who sexualize their security blanket and type in the word "*giggles*" just to ramp up the creep factor.


----------



## Khaki (Jun 29, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Oh I get that, but there's people who have a security blanket, and people who sexualize their security blanket and type in the word "*giggles*" just to ramp up the creep factor.



Nah, he's probably just wearing one of those new government issued "GOOD" collars that they've been testing lately,
they monitor the wearers heart rate and hormone level and if it drops below the "GOOD" level, the collar will automatically induce a mixture of Prozac, "Soma" and Dopamine into the wearer's bloodstream 
via rapid absorption through the wearer's skin. Making the wearer feel calm and very happy.

He's just showing the side effects from his latest dosage,
 Get a free "GOOD" Collar from your local "INGSOC" community issue center today!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 29, 2013)

Lol. Some of you put way to much thought into this.


----------



## Icky (Jun 29, 2013)

Khaki said:


> Nah, he's probably just wearing one of those new government issued "GOOD" collars that they've been testing lately,
> they monitor the wearers heart rate and hormone level and if it drops below the "GOOD" level, the collar will automatically induce a mixture of Prozac, "Soma" and Dopamine into the wearer's bloodstream
> via rapid absorption through the wearer's skin. Making the wearer feel calm and very happy.
> 
> ...



Mixing 1984 and Brave New World references, eh? Impressive :>


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 29, 2013)

By it's expression in the avatar, that tiger fursuit looks like it's going to do bad things to me, I'm scared.

As for collars? I dont wear one because I am not a lifestyler (why does this fandom have to be a lifestyle? Is it some sort of sexual libration? I dont even know anymore.) or a goth/death metal fan/golden retriever. Besides, I try to fit into a crowd of normal people. I want to be able to go into a store and not get weird looks.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 29, 2013)

Do you guys ever use a leash?

But no seriously, whats the point of collars?


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 29, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I don't wear a collar because I'm a human being and collars are for lesser animals :V




I can't think of an animal that's lesser than humans.


----------



## Kord (Jun 29, 2013)

soutthpaw said:


> I am collared 24/7/365.   It's my Prozac. having ASD, its presence  and constant pressure and sensation around my neck has a very calming and comforting effect on me.   I sleep collared too, it only comes off when i take a shower/Bath. So my mate would have to be comfortable being with someone that is always wearing a collar.  I do make a great pet too though  *giggles*



Ah Prozac...what made my freshman year of college so bearable.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't wear a collar because it seems like a sign of ownership and no one has offered to get me one. Buying a collar for myself would seem as silly as buying an engagement ring for myself.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 30, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> I don't wear a collar because it seems like a sign of ownership and no one has offered to get me one. Buying a collar for myself would seem as silly as buying an engagement ring for myself.


Except a collar has value nowhere near an engagement ring.
Many people buy them collars to themselves just to look kool.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 30, 2013)

Ever since this thread came back up I've been wearing mine erry day to spite you all.  Yyyyaaaayyyy! DDDDD


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 30, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Except a collar has value nowhere near an engagement ring.
> Many people buy them collars to themselves just to look kool.



Within the context of the furry fandom, or the BDSM realms, wearing a collar suggests either a general submissive nature or being submissive to a specific person/group. At least, that is my opinion of it, if we're talking about wearing pet collars. If we're talking about those special collars like the spiked ones I've seen at Hot Topic then that's a little different.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 30, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> Within the context of the furry fandom, or the BDSM realms, wearing a collar suggests either a general submissive nature or being submissive to a specific person/group. At least, that is my opinion of it, if we're talking about wearing pet collars. If we're talking about those special collars like the spiked ones I've seen at Hot Topic then that's a little different.


Naw, I just wear one cuz furfag.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Naw, I just wear one cuz furfag.



Do you wave your hand like a kitten and go "mew mew".

... I do.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 30, 2013)

No, I chase cars.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> No, I chase cars.



Sounds... so unorthodoxed.

All this being said, I wish I could let out my true inner self, the cat in me.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 30, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Sounds... so unorthodoxed.
> 
> All this being said, I wish I could let out my true inner self, the cat in me.


Shit in a box and bury it


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 10, 2013)

No. I still have the mindset of collars representing ownership and nobody owns me(to date) maybe if I was more open to it sure I'd wear a collar but for now I do not


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 10, 2013)

I only wear a collar at fur parties and meets. I am not a pet to anyone I just like to wear one for fashion and it's cute.


----------



## partypaws (Aug 6, 2013)

Depends, I have a LED collar and I'll wear it to festivals if i'm gonna stay there at night it's pretty cool and people don't think of it as a "furry thing" either. Most people where I live don't even know what a furry is, they just think it's a cosplay thing or something


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 6, 2013)

I got one when I was 16.
My friend walked around with me on a leash and people were staring and mocking it. 
I decided since then to not go walking around public places with it. I do remember wearing it to school I think once or twice.
Then my parents found out and they took it away from me, hid it somewhere. 

I know better than to wear it now that I'm older, but I do wish it was socially accepted so that I could wear it without getting mocked. It even has a penny with my name on it.


----------



## Tao (Aug 6, 2013)

Of course I do! I wear it at the restaurant I manage, so when a customer wants to talk to me I can lean in, my dog collar clinking as they stare at it. I whisper in their ear, "Can I help you sir?" as they stare at the metal heart on my collar engraved in beautiful cursive script with the words "BUNNY SLUT"


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't, because IN MY OPINION it looks stupid and it's probably unconfortable



inuraichi said:


> I got one when I was 16.
> My friend walked around with me on a leash and people were staring and mocking it.
> I decided since then to not go walking around public places with it. I do remember wearing it to school I think once or twice.
> Then my parents found out and they took it away from me, hid it somewhere. :sad:
> ...



Don't stop doing what you like because what other people think, if someone mocks you just break their fucking head with a baseball bat.


----------



## nureintier (Aug 6, 2013)

partypaws said:


> Depends, I have a LED collar and I'll wear it to festivals if i'm gonna stay there at night it's pretty cool and people don't think of it as a "furry thing" either. Most people where I live don't even know what a furry is, they just think it's a cosplay thing or something


 Yeah, i don't think a lot of people automatically think "furry" (except maybe furries). I don't wear mine much, but I used to make and sell leather stuff, more associated with punk, black metal, BDSM than anything but I suppose it depends on what kind of collar. Since a lot of people wear various kinds of chokers and collars, I don't think people take it to mean anything but a fashion statement or maybe association with music related subcultures.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 6, 2013)

i wear mine on occasion. i think of it as an accessory, not a mark of ownership.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 6, 2013)

inuraichi said:


> I got one when I was 16.
> My friend walked around with me on a leash and people were staring and mocking it.
> I decided since then to not go walking around public places with it. I do remember wearing it to school I think once or twice.
> Then my parents found out and they took it away from me, hid it somewhere.
> ...


People were mocking you because you were using a fucking leash with it..  If it was just the collar people might glance but most likely not say anything.  Add a leash to the equation especially someone walking you around with it turns the whole thing into some kind of fetish that you're presenting in public.


----------



## mysticfyre (Aug 6, 2013)

I do sometimes when I got to concerts or stuff like that.  I think they're pretty sexy when paired with the right outfit.


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 6, 2013)

Ah but it's a loose fit, and very obvious it's a dog collar not a human fashion accessory.


----------



## Saga (Aug 6, 2013)

Nope
I don't wear any furry shit in public
Hell, I dont wear any at all, ever
I actually look at furries funny when I see them, unless they're in a full suit
Otherwise, you just look really out of place. More so than if went all out.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Aug 24, 2013)

The only collar I wear is a "dog collar" when I'm fighting in armor.  It's basically a leather collar with long flaps that hang from the front  and back of it. It's a piece of protective gear to keep the C7 vertebra  and throat from taking a direct blow. 

Aside from that I refuse to wear anything directly around my neck.  Whereas wearing a collar seems to feel natural for some of you, anything  around my neck that's strong enough to strangle me just feels  completely wrong. I joke that it's because genetics since I've got a few  western outlaws in my ancestry.

It may actually may just be that it goes against my nature since while  I'm not necessarily overly dominant, but I can't stand someone else  having more power over me than absolutely necessary.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 24, 2013)

ArmorcladCoyote said:


> The only collar I only wear a "dog collar" when I'm fighting in armor.



I'm sorry?


----------



## Remba Hatari (Aug 25, 2013)

I would put mine on everyday after work and when I woke up on the weekends. Of course, that was when I was extremely active in the furry community. My new town has such a small group and I'm single, so wearing a collar is pointless on all accounts. I might start wearing it again for giggles. It has been a solid year since I've even tried it on.

It is a thin, black nylon dog collar. None of the cat ones would fit. >.> given my proportions, it suits me.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 25, 2013)

You know... 
I think I could enjoy a lady with a cowbell collar. 
Oh moo~~


----------



## captainbrant (Aug 25, 2013)

.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 25, 2013)

Cuz collars are smexy.


----------



## Sar (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm pretty much done wearing collars casually, but I got one from my mate in the mail which I keep as a comfort.


----------



## Iryno (Aug 25, 2013)

I had a 16" leather collar that I wore for a while, it's probably still laying around somewhere. I'm into some kinky stuff but it's really more just to gauge peoples' reactions. People treat you differently, especially 20-somethings like me. Sometimes I'd go out shopping with it just for fun, acting casually, treating people kindly, wearing plainish-looking clothes etc., just with a collar. I got a lot more eye contact, more smiles too, but never talk about furry shit or anything remotely related. If people asked, I just generally shrugged and was like "why not?"

I wore it to some of the dance clubs downtown, although I stopped when I realized that it was drawing the wrong kind of attention... derp, shoulda seen that coming. I dunno, it was just something different.


----------



## Carnau (Aug 25, 2013)

I actually have a collar here in my wardrobe somewhere, but I don't use it anymore since I've ditched my old fursona a few years back.
I used to be your generic dog until I actually decided to find an animal that fit me a little closer to heart. I havent thrown the collar away... If anybody needs one just send me a message and I'll send it over free of charge.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Aug 26, 2013)

I have one around somewhere that's spiked that I wear to metal/punk shows I see or work at sometimes (door/cover, not a musician or roadie. I'm even less important), but the spikes long ago fell off and were replaced with nails. I used to wear it more when I was young and out and about up to no good. Now I'm older and get up to no good at home in my pajamas instead. I still have a heavy-ish choke-chain type collar, though, that belonged to one of the sheepdogs we had when I was a kid (my parents used to raise and train schutzhund and herding dogs and knew how to use such a collar responsibly and effectively) that had to be PTS when I was in school. But neither had any kind of furry association for me, and they don't even really have a fetish-y look to them: one is too ragged and pointy/dangerous-looking and the other obviously an actual dog-training device that would be extremely unwise to use in any kind of play.


----------



## Lauralien (Aug 26, 2013)

All our collars (between my husband and I) are handmade, intended for human use.  They're not re-purposed animal collars.   We don't get any funny looks or stares or comments when one of us is wearing a collar in public, so maybe it doesn't look quite as out-of-place as a dog collar?   I don't know.   Anyway, our use of them comes mostly from my husband's appreciation of BDSM.   I like the look of some collars, and it can be kind of entertaining to fiddle with the dangling rings and such, but I don't wear them all that often (maybe a handful of times a month).


----------



## septango (Aug 27, 2013)

do popped collars count?


----------



## jorinda (Aug 30, 2013)

captainbrant said:


> I guess it's not like everything or anything has to make sense in the furry world tho



Have a look around. How much of _anything_ related to Furry fandom makes sense?


----------



## LadyToorima (Aug 31, 2013)

I have a thick leather collar with a large bell attached to it that I wear for my Neko Maid cosplay and on occasion, just to be weird. Hehe ^^


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Sep 11, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> ArmorcladCoyote said:
> 
> 
> > The only collar I only wear a "dog  collar" when I'm fighting in armor.
> ...



Ugh, the first sentence of my first post and I make a grammatical error that makes it almost unreadable. So much for that good first impression...


----------



## Martin Canine (Sep 22, 2013)

I got a black leather collar, I bought it this year.
Actually, my mother bought it, but she doesn't know I'm a furry.
I once wore it in school, reactions were almost entirely negative.
Still, I'm planning on wearing it when I'm out in public on my own.
At first, I like the feeling wearing something around my neck (not in a kinky way), and what would fit better than a collar?
It's also some kind of statement, after all, I want to express myself.
Another reason is, that maybe, and may there only be a little chance, another furry recognizes it.

PS: It doesn't have spikes, unlike the one in the pic.


----------

